
Renowned Yale Computer Science Prof Leaves Darwinism - ericras
https://stream.org/renowned-yale-computer-science-prof-leaves-darwinism/
======
stevenalowe
I stopped reading at “There are no examples of mutations which are not fatal”.

~~~
bhalithan
Why?

~~~
stevenalowe
Blue eyes and white skin are two obvious examples of non-fatal mutations. The
article is factually barren.

